# Omg omg



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I was hand feeding Luna some millet tonight and she jumped on my hand. My heart leapt into my throat and I held my breath. I couldn't believe it. She nearly immediately jumped off but still it is amazing progress. 

I think I will have her out and about on me soon enough if I persevere.

Zomg! I felt her little feet on me and her little beak pecking exploratively all over the back of my hand. I was starting to think my gentleness and patience was never going to pay off 🥰


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You are doing just great with your budgies !!
Cassie and Luna will be more trusting and bonded to you because you give them space, work at their pace and allow them the choice of being with you!
I’m SO happy you had a break through with Luna today.* 💜💜


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I hope you are right. I was really starting to doubt my laidback approach. My colleagues tell me I should just pick up my budgies and put them on my shoulder. Doesn't seem a nice way to treat two tiny ladies

It is reassuring to see progress. Eventually they should come to realise I am a friendly giant that lives with them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your colleagues obviously know nothing about budgies and the taming and bonding process.
Don't listen to those colleagues -- they shouldn't give advice regarding your ladies.*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Luna has kept up her new confidence and she was walking all over my hand and stepping up onto my finger for millet without a care in the world. My other budgie isn't so far along but even she came hopping towards me when I gave them the afternoon veggie snack. 🥰


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Now Luna is more confident it has actually made my life more difficult! I wanted to change her water bowl this morning but she perched on it and refused to get off 😅


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

While I had my hand in the cage feeding and chatting with Luna, my more nervous budgie had three long sips of water.

This even though I dropped a cuttle bone on the floor shattering it to pieces and causing my budgies to fly about just minutes earlier.

That is pretty chilled out. No way would a worried budgie have a long drink.

In Australia we call it hard yakka. But we are getting there slowly but surely.


----------

